# Newbie wood trim question



## BillyBoxstar (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Router Forums,
I've just finished constructing MDF alcove/fireplace and built-ins and now need to begin work on the trim. The problem is I've routed MDF for the crown moulding and architrave but the shaped edges are a bit feathered. What hardwood would be more suitable for crisp/*durable* edges for the mantle and leading edges on the units and fireplace? The trim needs to be at least 38mm thick and I will be using CMT ogee/ multiple profile bits. I've only worked in MDF so far and have heard oak is very tough on bits. The wood available locally seems to be mainly oak, lime, ash, cherry and beech. 
(Apologies in advance if this has been answered else where!)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Billy. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Billy,
I assume this is a paint grade project because of the mdf? Don't know were local is for you, but you can use popular as an option. You would not think so but mdf wears out bits pretty fast even though it machines easy. It's because of all the junk they use to make the stuff. Your other choices will work well but might cost a little more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I will 2nd that one James, popular mills well, they make tons of molding with it..


==


jlord said:


> Hi Billy,
> I assume this is a paint grade project because of the mdf? Don't know were local is for you, but you can use popular as an option. You would not think so but mdf wears out bits pretty fast even though it machines easy. It's because of all the junk they use to make the stuff. Your other choices will work well but might cost a little more.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

BillyBoxstar said:


> Hi Router Forums,
> I've just finished constructing MDF alcove/fireplace and built-ins and now need to begin work on the trim. The problem is I've routed MDF for the crown moulding and architrave but the shaped edges are a bit feathered. What hardwood would be more suitable for crisp/*durable* edges for the mantle and leading edges on the units and fireplace? The trim needs to be at least 38mm thick and I will be using CMT ogee/ multiple profile bits. I've only worked in MDF so far and have heard oak is very tough on bits. The wood available locally seems to be mainly oak, lime, ash, cherry and beech.
> (Apologies in advance if this has been answered else where!)


Billy,
I agree with the others in that poplar would work well, but that wasn't on your list. From the woods on your list, I would recommend the beech though I must admit I don't know a thing about lime. Oak and ash are far too "grainy" for a painted project and cherry, (at least here in the States), is far to costly and beautiful to paint.

Tim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Billy.. as far as being tough on your bits, MDF has the reputation for being one of the worst. So far the only bits I've killed (overheated) have been in MDF even though I've routed far more "rock" maple, which is pretty tough itself.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

tdublyou said:


> Billy,
> I agree with the others in that poplar would work well, but that wasn't on your list. From the woods on your list, I would recommend the beech though I must admit I don't know a thing about lime. Oak and ash are far too "grainy" for a painted project and cherry, (at least here in the States), is far to costly and beautiful to paint.
> 
> Tim


yep, yep, yep, and yep...:yes4:

Billy:
in the OP, you emphasized "durable"..while long lasting, popular doesn't take a shot very well.. prone to nicks and dings. Beech is a far better choice for areas that are subject to alot of 'use'...

I looked up "lime wood" or "linden wood" and found it to be characterized as a great carving wood..not so much durable by definaion...

There is a wear and tear factor when working with oak,, but nothing terribly out of hand (IMHO, but I"ve never run hundreds of feet of it across the router table either) and painting cherry is just a no-no unless its of a low grade....


----------



## BillyBoxstar (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys for the quick replies.......I didn't realise MDF wore out bits as much as you say. That will be why my festool saw blade is struggling after cutting up 18 sheets of 8x4!

I think the option for beech sounds good so I will go for that, thanks again for your advice.

Billy


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If you read up on what is used to manufacture MDF you will under stand that while it machines easily it also wears out your tooling pretty quick in comparison to just wood.


----------

